# Blue Water shown on Hilton's



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Guys:

Check out this Chlorophyll report showing super-clean blue water pushed all the way up to Destin and covering the eastern Gulf of Mexico. This picture is posted with Tom Hilton's permission and shows his new Alabama region. The charts were previous split - and now with the new Alabama region we can see a single picture of the entire region. Just in time as it shows some truely beautiful water out there. 

Best looking water I've seen in past 4 years! 

Matt


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We fished the Nipple, 131 area yesterday and the water is awesome. A mixture of blended blue and blue water. Tons of scattered grass. Caught one nice wahoo and one super chicken.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

its there and beautiful........crossed a small rip about 15 miles east of pensacola pass and it was like you drew a line. watched the fish coming up to baits at about 50ft down. good luck and go get'em


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

yea i noticed the new area popped up on my subscription recently and was going to call and ask about it since we have to renew next week...looks like another plus from Hiltons. Thanks Tom!!!

Doug


----------



## SALINE SOLUTION (May 3, 2012)

We were planning on working the edge on Saturdays but sounds like going the extra miles to the nipple may payoff. What Hilton's says?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty awesome, lookin forward to it


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, it looks awesome! Lots of choices on where to go for Memorial Day, from the Nipple out to Thunderhorse and beyond! Decisions decisions decisions!!

Robert


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome!

Figures...cant go. So of course it is the best in 2 years!!


----------

